# Report 12/15/2012



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Headed out at 7:30. No surprise the forecast was WRONG! 2-3 was actually 3-5. We headed to the Tennaco and dropped the first two divers. Water temp was 70. Vis was 80+. Three giant manta rays were playing. Of course, I forgot to turn on the gopro. No fish worth shooting. 
Next we hit the angle rock. Scored two bugs. Saw two big green turtles, a 7' reef shark, and a playful dolphin. Again, great water temp and vis. 

We took a butt whoopin' of a ride.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like a cool dive despite the lack of fish to shoot


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably a good thing. I was only mixed to 140.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

we dove saturday too and man that was the beating of the season for me. we were headed out to that area but said screw it and hit the Tug Philips and one more in that area I don't remember the name of. same with us, there wasn't much to shoot...a ton of snapper we couldn't shoot, some small scamp we couldn't shoot, some AJ just under legal. we only brought back like 3 fish. saw 6 sharks though, most in the water but a couple hung out behind the boat while we fished and ate lunch. clay ran off one bull on the bottom. the rest were sandbar sharks as far as i could tell.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Those tugs are covered with sandbars. Glad you guys got out and back safe. It was for sure a beating.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Those tugs are covered with sandbars. Glad you guys got out and back safe. It was for sure a beating.


yeah they are. i never see any any longer than 6-7 ft though. do sandbars get any bigger?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I caught one on hook and line that measured 7'5". At the time, it was inches from the record. That is the biggest one I have seen.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool that you saw some manta rays! I love diving the Tenneco rig.

I've seen a handful of sandbars around 7'. One grabbed a snapper I shot in poor vis. It dragged me about 50 feet before I could break the line. :001_huh: 

Thanks for posting the report.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This is the jaws from the sandbar. 


And yes, this was when harvest was legal. 











This is a 7" vertical spread.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, those are some nice chomps rights there!


----------

